# Java-Exploit startet lokale Windows-Anwendungen



## Newsfeed (9 April 2010)

Eine bislang unbekannte Schwachstelle in Java ermöglicht es, beliebige lokale Anwendungen zu starten. Prinzipiell ließen sich so per FTP Trojaner nachladen und starten. Ein harmloser Exploit verdeutlicht das Problem.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Eniac (10 April 2010)

*AW: Java-Exploit startet lokale Windows-Anwendungen*



> Der Exploit soll unter Windows auch mit dem Firefox-Browser funktionieren; im Test tat er es jedoch nicht.



Bei mir funktionierte der Test mit dem Firefox 3.5.4 unter Win XP sofort. :-?


Eniac


----------

